# [SOLVED] Action Replay DSi problems



## Undead motha

I have been trying to reset my AR DSi but all itis saying is "You need to connect your action replay before it can be reset." even when it is firmly connected to the Action Replay.

Please help me.


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Action Replay DSi problems*

1st things 1st.

Is action replay legal?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Action Replay DSi problems*

Yes It's legal> http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=61458

Generally if you have hooked to the USB cable and it's seen by the PC?, the replay unit is bad.


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Action Replay DSi problems*

Thanks Wrench.

I knew it was a cheat device but I wasn't sure if it was allowed or not...


----------



## Undead motha

*Re: Action Replay DSi problems*



wrench97 said:


> Generally if you have hooked to the USB cable and it's seen by the PC?, the replay unit is bad.


Its atually the computer not finding the right software for it.

And I have installed it.

Edit: The real problem was that it didn't download the driver to make it work properly.


----------



## mustard8j954

I have a problem my dsi and computer are not sensing my action replay DSI because I dropped my dsi with the action replay dsi in it is there a way to get it working again besides hiting it:normal:


----------



## misspelledgyrl

I have harvest moon for ds lite and when i use the AR it shows Unknown Game Inserted, ABCE-E73DAE48
the codes are in there but they don't work when i select them for use x.x really want it to work any help would be appreaciated


----------



## SpellcasterRose

I have the ARDSI and I have two problems with it. 1. When I put it in my DSi, it shows the name of it but then it goes away like it isn't even in the slot when it is. When i hold it down it stays but I know something's wrong with my DSi or my AR. 2. Whenever I put in my Pokemon Black game and try to load the codes, it freezes after I select "Boot Game With Codes".

Help me.


----------



## madgirl._o

SpellcasterRose said:


> I have the ARDSI and I have two problems with it. 1. When I put it in my DSi, it shows the name of it but then it goes away like it isn't even in the slot when it is. When i hold it down it stays but I know something's wrong with my DSi or my AR. 2. Whenever I put in my Pokemon Black game and try to load the codes, it freezes after I select "Boot Game With Codes".
> 
> Help me.


I'm having the same (or a similar) problem! It will show the logo when I tap on the game picture (the one you tap to start the game) then it will go through the logo part of the introduction.....then freeze.
I only got my action replay *FOUR DAYS* ago and already it's broken?! Maybe I just got a faulty card.....


----------



## Wrench97

Try reloading the game codes from the web site.


----------

